# New member



## CDriver (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm Chris I'm new here and to masonry just became an EA on march 24


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats on becoming an EA. I was just initiated on the March 10th. It is a wonderful journey for me so far and I hope you find it that way as well. Welcome to the forums you will find a great group of people here.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome!  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris & Brent, you two gentlemen enjoy your travels through the greatest learning you will ever do.. Congratulations on this important first step..


----------



## Benton (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## AMcClure (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome brothers.  It is a wonderful journey that never ends.  Keep reaching for more light.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the fraternity and the forums...


----------



## JTM (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## SC Heston (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mrpesas (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome. My EA was the 22nd....which means I'm not the newest..... Woohoo


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 31, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Chris & Brent, you two gentlemen enjoy your travels through the greatest learning you will ever do.. Congratulations on this important first step..


 
I will say that so far this has been one of best things I have ever chosen to do. I have enjoyed every second so far and I see myself being a very active part of my Lodge. It seems to me that there was a hole in my life I did not know existed and now that it starting to get filled in my joy that I feel being a part of this is growing exponentially.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the.site!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using the Masons of Texas App


----------



## BigCountry357 (Apr 4, 2011)

J


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome Chris.  How's your progress been?


----------

